# Media  > Creator Showcase >  No place for Amazon books with superheroes?

## ilostmyplace

I have a friend that made four books on Amazon with superheroes, and yet no thread with Amazon books.

MY Friend's books are...

https://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Killer.../dp/B01JVFKK54

https://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Killer.../dp/B072MXKTMB

https://www.amazon.com/Shadow-Killer.../dp/B08FJGGMWM

https://www.amazon.com/Marcus-Interg.../dp/B08K4X8DBT

Add your own Amazon books if you want?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ilostmyplace

Amazon books like everything Amazon can only make their way with reviews.

----------

